

Gentoo announces its CGA Web compliant website today﻿ - Tsiolkovsky
https://www.gentoo.org/news/2015/03/31/website-update.html

======
JosephRedfern
Bonus (?): ↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A

------
herm
Loving it...

------
Zardoz84
Lol...

